# Pauline Lionel - Exhibition Event Organiser - Introducing myself



## Ickenox (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 

I have just discovered this wonderful forum. photoforum.com

I work as an art director - organising exhibition events for visual artists, including photographers.I manage solo, group and trade art exhibitions

I also manage residential, commercial and corporate art consultancy client projects.i.e. supply of photographs to  residential, commercial or corporate clients, including publishers etc. 

I am currently working on a  group photographic exhibition coming up in March 2006. We are now processing enquiries.

The venue can take up to 70 photographers.
If any one is interested in taking part.

You are welcome to review details - visit 
www.ickenoxartshop.co.uk
from the homepage select the key word: notice board
or from the homepage select the key word: services 

Do get in touch if I can be of help to you


----------



## Ickenox (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you for visiting my thread.


----------

